# Appetizers & Snacks



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Please post your Appetizers & Snack recipes in this thread.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Cherry Tomato Cheesecake
from the Ohio Poultry Association

Ingredients:
Cooking spray
1/2 cup cracker crumbs
1 teaspoon finely grated lime zest
2 packages ( 8 oz.) lower-fat cream cheese, softened
4 eggs
2 Tablespoons flour
2 Tablespoons fresh lime juice
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup finely chopped fresh parsley, or 2 tablespoons dried
2 teaspoons minced fresh basil, or 1/2 teaspoon dried
1 teaspoon minced fresh thyme, or 1/2 teaspoon dried
1 teaspoon crushed, finely chopped fresh rosemary, or 1/2 teaspoon dried
3 Tablespoons finely chopped sun-dried tomatoes, drained
1/4 cup finely chopped seeded cherry tomatoes
Fresh herbs, optional
Cherry tomatoes, optional

Instructions:

Preheat oven to 350Â°F. Evenly coat 8- or 9-inch springform pan with cooking spray. In small bowl, mix together crumbs and lime zest. Press mixture evenly on bottom of prepared pan. Set aside. In medium bowl, stir together cream cheese, eggs, flour, lime juice, and seasonings. Beat until well blended. Stir in tomatoes. Pour into prepared pan. Bake until mixture is firm and set in center, about 50 to 60 minutes. Cool in pan for 10 minutes. Remove from pan and garnish with fresh herbs and cherry tomatoes, if desired. 

Makes 6 servings. 

Great on veggies or crackers/breads.


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

1 lb. fresh mushrooms
8 oz. pkg cream cheese
1Tbl ( to taste) dried chopped onion
2/3 jar ( to taste) real bacon bits
salt, pepper, and garlic powder to taste


remove stems and chop finely, add to other ingredients in bowl, mix well, spoon onto mushroom caps, will be a good "mountain peak" on each one, bake in 350 degree oven aprox. 25 min. til "soft" when mushrooms are gently squeezed. mmm mmm good.


----------



## janandkenny (Oct 21, 2002)

Honey Walnut Spread

2 cups (8 ounces) California walnuts 
3/4 cup honey 
3/4 cup (about 4 ounces) dried pears, cut in 1/4-inch dice 
2 teaspoons herbes de Provence, or mixed Italian herbs 
1 teaspoon ground coriander 
2 tablespoons finely grated orange zest
1 tablespoon orange juice 
1 teaspoon lemon juice 
1/8 teaspoon coarse salt 
12 slices baguette-type French bread, (16 ounces), cut diagonally, about 1/2-inch thick 
4 ounces (1/2 cup) plain California goat cheese 

Preheat the broiler of your oven.

Coarsely chop 1 cup of the walnuts; chop the remaining cup of nuts finely. Place all the nuts in a large bowl and add the honey, dried pears, herbes de Provence, coriander, orange zest, orange juice, lemon juice, and salt. Beat vigorously until completely mixed; set aside.

Slice baguette on the diagonal into about 12 slices; place on a baking sheet. Cut the goat cheese into pieces; divide and place on top of the baguette slices. Using a knife, spread cheese uniformly on each baguette slice. Broil until cheese is just melted. (Broil about 4 inches from heat, just to warm the bread and soften the cheese - watch closely, this only takes a moment.) 

Top each baguette slice with a spoonful of Honey Walnut Spread and serve immediately.

Makes 12 bruschettas.


----------



## janandkenny (Oct 21, 2002)

Dill Dip for Vegetables

2/3 cup light or fat free sour cream 
2/3 cup light mayonnaise 
3/4 teaspoon dried dill weed, crushed 
1 teaspoon dried parsley, crushed 
2 teaspoons dried onion flakes, crushed 
2 teaspoons Beau Monde seasoning 
Assorted cold vegetables 


In a large bowl, combine sour cream and mayonnaise. Mix in dill weed, parsley, onion flakes, and Beau Monde seasoning. Cover and refrigerate at least 1 hours or overnight. Transfer into a serving bowl and served with assorted cold vegetables. 

Serves many


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Cream Cheese Log*


1 block cream cheese 
1-Tablespoon Apple Jelly 
1/4 cup chopped dried apricots
1/4 cup chopped dried tart cherries
1/4 cup chopped walnuts
Chives


Place a sheet of plastic wrap on counter. Unwrap cream cheese and place on top of plastic wrap. Place another sheet atop that. Roll out cheese into a rectangle shape not too thin, and remove top sheet of plastic wrap. Spread jelly on top of cheese, sprinkle with dried fruits. Gently roll into a log. Roll in chopped walnuts and wrap in plastic wrap and refrigerate until ready to use. When serving, sprinkle a little bit of minced fresh chives on top of log or before rolling the log sprinkle about 1/4-1/2 teaspoon of the chives when adding the dried fruit. Refrigerate until ready to serve. Serve with wheat crackers and fresh fruit. 


This is a very simple yet tasty appetizer to make. The cheese, fruit, and chives give this a unique flavor.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Barkley's Salsa

4 c. diced tomatoes (meat only) 
1-1/2 c. 1/4 in. diced banana pepper 
1-1/2 c. 1/4 in.diced green bell pepper 
1/4 c. finely diced jalapeno pepper, with seeds 
3/4 c. 1/4 in. diced onion 
1/2 tsp. garlic powder 
1/2 tsp. cilantro (dry) 
3/4 c. vinegar 
1-1/2 tsp. salt 
1/8 tsp. cumin 
8 oz. Can tomato paste 

Combine all ingredients in a large pot. 
Bring to boil, reduce heat, and simmer for 20 min. 
Pack in hot Mason jars. 
Remove bubbles with spatula. 
Wipe rim with damp, clean cloth. 
Place heated dome lid securely on center of jar. 
Tighten band finger tight. 
Place in canning rack. 
When canner is full, lower canning rack, put lid on canner and return to a boil. 
Start timing when water boils. Process pints for 35 minutes; quarts for 45 minutes. 
After processing, place jars on towel with at least 1" distance between jars to allow for cooling. 
Listen for the 'pop' of the lid that signifies a jar sealed. 
After 24 hours, check the seal by pressing the center of the lid. 
Remove the bands from the jars, wipe down the jars and store them in a dry, cool, dark place.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Quick and easy!
1 large can of diced tomatoes
1 can rotel tomatoes
1 can mexican style tomatoes (I think it is Hunts brand)
1 can garlic tomatoes
1/2 bunch of cilantro
1/2 onion
dash of cumin powder, & garlic powder
a couple of jalepeno's if you want it hot

If you dont like it real liquid-y drain the cans of tomatoes first (save that juice for the sauce for your enchiladas!!)

Throw it all in a blender or food processer, mix well, put in a bowl, grab a bag of tortilla chips, and watch it disappear.

This is great for a quick snack or quick addition to a mexican food menu.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Chocolate-Peanut Butter Granola Bars
These are a tad on the chewy side, not crunchy

1 cup quick oats
1 cup bran cereal
1 cup raisins
1 cup peanut butter
1/2 cup honey
2 squares semi sweet baking chocolate, melted
2 eggs, lightly beaten
Oven 350. 
Line 9" square pan with foil, hang over the edge of the pan and roll up like a handle.
Mix peanut butter, honey and chocolate until blended, add eggs, mix well, stir in cereal and raisins. Spread in pan
bake 20 25 min until lightly browned. cool and remove from pan with foil handles, peel foil off and cut.
the ingredients can be changed up to whatever you want, just keep your wet/dry ratio the same.
approx 20 bars.


And my favorite:
No bake granola bars
These are more crunchy and hard

2 1/2 cups rice krispie type cereal
2 cups quick oats
1/2 cup raisins
1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/2 cup honey
1/2 cu peanut butter
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup chocolate chips

Combine first 3 ingredients, set aside. Bring brown sugar and honey to a boil in a small saucepan over medium-high heat. Stir constantly, remove from heat. Stir in peanut butter and vanilla until blended. 
Pour peanut butter mix over cereal mix, stir well. let stand 10 min.
Stir in chocolate chips, press hard into 13x9 pan, cool, cut into bars.

Again the ingredients are interchangeable with other types of dry/wet. karo syrup (or even molasses) works, but honey works best. the 10 min to stand is so the chocolate chips dont melt when mixed in. If you dont care, just mix them in.
Be sure to press this in real hard, or it will be sorta crumbly.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

8oz package cream cheese 
1/2 cup real butter 
1/4 teaspoon vanilla
3/4 cup powdered sugar
2 tablespoons brown sugar
3/4 cup mini chocolate chips

Roll into a ball, cool in refrigerator for a couple hours, roll in chopped pecans. 
Serve with vanilla wafers or graham crackers.
This is good for wedding or baby showers, or any time you are serving finger foods.
bopeep


----------



## mogardener (Jun 12, 2007)

This recipe is originally from Taste of Home magazine and it was given to me by a friend. Everyone I've made these for loves them, even people afraid to try jalapeÃ±os!

8 oz cream cheese, softened
4 oz sharp cheddar cheese, shredded
4 oz monterey jack cheese, shredded
6 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled
1/4 t salt
1/4 t chili powder
1/4 t garlic powder
1 lb fresh jalapeÃ±os, seeded and halved lengthwise
1/2 c fine dry breadcrumbs
sour cream, onion dip or ranch salad dressing, optional

1. In mixing bowl, combine cheeses, bacon and seasonings; mix well.
2. Spoon about 2 T into each pepper half.
3. Roll in breadcrumbs.
4. Place in greased 15x10x1" baking pan.
5. Bake, uncovered, 300 degrees for 20 mins. for spicy flavor; 30 mins. for medium and 40 mins. for mild.
6. Serve with sour cream or dressing, if desired.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Herb Toast and Tomato Salad....
serves 6

2 tablespoons finely chopped parsley
1 teaspoon finely chopped thyme
1/2 teaspoon finely chopped oregano
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup extra virgin olive oil
3 cloves roasted garlic (I did not use, didn't have any)
6 slices bread ( I used my homemade bread), cut in half
2 large tomatoes


1) Preheat oven to 400*. Combine herbs, oil and garlic (mashing garlic with the back of the fork)

2) Arrange bread in a single layer on baking sheet. Brush some of the herb mixture on top of the bread.... Bake until edges begin to brown (about 8 minutes)...

3) toss chopped tomatoes with remaining herb mixture.....

Serve toast topped with tomato salad mixture..... 

Mmmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

This is from my sister-in-law, hence the name Deb. This can be a meal unto itself.

1 lb hamburger meat (can use pork or turkey sausage or any other meat)
1/2 chopped onion
1 lb valveeta cheese (I use light)
1 can cream of chicken soup (I use 99% fat free)
1 can cream of mushroom soup (I use 99% fat free)
1 can ranch style beans
1 can rotel tomatoes

Brown meat and onions
Add all canned ingredients
Add valveeta cheese (cubed)
Stir until melted. 

SERVE! Best used as a dip with chips.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Really quick and easy salsa

1 can petite diced tomatoes
1/2 cup finely chopped fresh cilantro
2 tsp diced processed jalapenos---fresh does not work in this recipe
1/4 cup fresh squeezed lemon or lime juice


Mix all ingredients in a non metal bowl, chill and serve with tortilla chips.


You can use home canned tomatoes and jalapenos if desired but the cilantro and the lemon/lime juice must be fresh or fresh frozen. The bottled juices just taste icky.
This is best if served fresh but will keep in the fridge for a day or so. Any longer and the cilantro begins to taste "off".
Andi


----------



## CrawfishPie (Nov 7, 2005)

All of this depends largely on the amount of fish you are working with, so you must adjust accordingly. The following was made with 6-8 perch filets about the size of a womanâs hand. Be sure there is no skin left on the fish.

Method:
Bring enough water, to completely cover the fish, to a boil. Add a scant teaspoon of dill and salt to the water and allow to boil vigorously for a minute or two and add your fish filets. Boil for approximately 2 minutes, or until the filets are breaking apart. Remove from heat, drain in a colander and allow to cool. When properly cooled, place in a mini prep/food processor or shred the fish with a fork and add the following:

3-4 tablespoons of finely chopped black olives
2 ribs celery, finely chopped
1 scant teaspoon finely chopped onion 
1 tablespoon finely chopped bell pepper 
(more or less of the above, depending on taste, you can always go back and add more if needed later)

A good shake of garlic powder, lemon pepper and cayenne pepper to taste. We like a lot of pepper and it actually makes the pate taste better. Youâre going for the little burn in your mouth after you swallow  
Add enough of a good brand of mayo to mix well and then add a couple of additional spoons full. Seems this concoction soaks the mayo up like a sponge. Allow to sit in the refrigerator overnight to allow all the flavors to marry and serve on saltines. (I have also substituted tilapia when I didnât have the white perch and it works equally as well). NOTE: when ready to serve, you may again need to add a spoonful or so of mayo to loosen the pate up a bit.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Here's my favorite Venison Summer Sausage recipe
3 lb venison burger (I mix mine with pork fat) 
1 cup water
1 tsp. mustard seed
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp. onion powder
1 tsp. onion flakes
2 TBs. Tender Quick
2TBs. liquid smoke
Mix all and chill overnight. Shape into logs on a cookie sheet and bake 300 degrees for 1 1/2 hours. This makes three long logs about 1 1/2 inch in diameter, just the right size to slice and eat with a ritz cracker.

You can leave out the liquid smoke and put this in your smoker instead.
Also can stuff into casings and smoke.

AND...you can use ground beef instead of venison.


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

I haven't made this yet, but a friend in the office makes it often and it is delicious! I'm going to replace the olives with pimentos (or just add them)when I make it. 

Shrimp Dip

1 lb. shrimp, cooked, chopped
2 cups mont Jack cheese
2-3 slices diced jalapeno peppers
1 small can sliced black olives 
Â¾ cup mayo
3 chopped green onions, diced 

Bake 350 until bubbly and cheese melts


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

Mushroom stuffed mushrooms

3 dozen medium size mushrooms
1/4 cup butter
1 TBL flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup light cream
2 tsp minced chives 
1 tsp lemon juice 

Wipe mushrooms with damp cloth; remove stems; reserve caps. 
Chop stems finely to make about 2 cups. saute in butter in large skillet. Stir in flour and salt; add cream and cook, stirring until thick. Stir in chives and lemon juice. 

Stuff caps with filling and place on cookie sheet. 

Note: Can be refrigerated for several hours at this point. 

Bake 400 for 8 minutes or until filling begins to bubble and mushrooms are just crisp tender.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

A very quick appetizer is to cut meunster cheese into cubes and stick toothpicks into each. Serve with a chilled cocktail sauce for dipping.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm posting these here so I don't loose the recipe!!! I think they were Dana's? Something else we liked was don't fry the batter, spread it on toast instead!

The Worlds BEST
Crisp Sauerkraut Balls
&#8226;Â¼ C Onion, finely chopped
&#8226;Â½ lb ground pork sausage
&#8226;1 16oz can sauerkraut (chopped & drained) 
&#8226;1 T. fine dry bread crumbs
&#8226;1 3oz. pkg cream cheese (softened)
&#8226;2 T. parsley
&#8226;1 t. yellow mustard
&#8226;Â¼ t. garlic salt
&#8226;1/8 t black pepper
&#8226;2 Lg eggs
&#8226;Â¼ C milk
&#8226;Â½ C. flour
&#8226;1 C breadcrumbs
&#8226;Oil for frying

Directions:

1.Combine & Brown sausage & onion.
2.Add sauerkraut & 2 T Breadcrumbs
3.In a large bowl, Combine; cream cheese, Parsley, 1 tsp Mustard, garlic salt & pepper.
4.Add sausage mixture to Cream cheese mixture, Stir well.
5.Chill 2 hours.
6.Combine eggs & milk, set aside
7.Shape chilled sausage mixture into 1 inch balls. Roll in flour, dip in egg/milk mixture, and roll in bread crumbs.
8.Drop balls into approx 2&#8217; of cooking oil (375 degrees) till golden brown.
9.Drain on paper towels. 
Serve w/ dipping sauce (below)
Great served hot or room temperature

Dipping Sauce

Stir together;
1 Cup Mayonnaise
Â¼ Cup Yellow Mustard


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

This recipe is adapted from The Tightwad Gazette.
much better than Wheat Thins!


Whole-Wheat Crackers

1 1/2 cups whole-wheat flour
1 1/2 cups white flour
1/4 cup sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 cup margarine
3/4 cup buttermilk
1/4 cup wheat germ

Sift the first five ingredients together. Add the margarine and process in food processor.
Add the buttermilk, and process until it forms a ball. Set aside for 10 minutes.

Roll the dough into small balls. Grease cookie sheets. Sprinkle balls with wheat germ.
Roll each ball out on a cookie sheet, very thinly. Sprinkle with salt.
Cut into diamond shapes with a pastry wheel.

Bake at 350 for 20 to 25 minutes. Cool and put into a covered container.


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

We found this granola recipe in the Tightwad Gazette, and LOVE it. So simple, easy, and yummy!

In a saucepan, combine 1/3 c. oil, 1/3 c. Honey, and 3/4 c. brown sugar. Heat while stirring over medium heat until the sugar dissolves.

In a large pan (we us a cake pan), combine 5 c. old fashioned oatmeal, 1/2 c. powdered milk, and 1 tsp. cinnamon. If desired, add a pinch of salt, and 1/2. c. nuts.

Pour sugar mixture over oats, and mix well. Then pop the pan into a 375 deg. oven for 10 minutes. Mix well again, and add 1/2. c. raisins if desired. Let cool, and store in an airtight container.

YUMMY! We've made it with and without raisins and nuts, and love it! I like some with milk for breakfast, but it's also a great "handful" snack!


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

this is the cheese ball I usually make when I make the whole-wheat crackers above..... also from the Tightwad Gazette


Christmas Cheese Ball

2 ounces cream cheese, softened
1 teaspoon minced onion
2 teaspoons chopped pimento
dash garlic salt
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
8 ounces finely grated cheddar cheese
1/2 cup chopped walnuts

Combine the first seven ingredients and form into a ball.
Roll the ball in the chopped walnuts so that the outside is completely covered.
Makes 1 11-ounce ball.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Makes about seven four ounce jars.

one cup red wine vinegar
2/3 cup yellow mustard seeds
one cup water
one tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 3/4 cups cranberries (fresh or frozen)
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup dry mustard
2 1/2 teaspoons ground allspice

Bring vinegar to a boil over high heat in medium stainless steel saucepan. Remove from heat and add mustard seeds. Cover and let stand at room temp until seeds have absorbed most moisture. (Takes about 1 1/2 hours.)

Prepare canner, jar and lids. (Boiling water bath.)

In a blender or food processor fitted w/ metal blade, combine marinated seeds (with liquid), water and Worcestershire sauce. Process until blended and most seeds are well chopped. (You will want a slightly grainy texture.) Add cranberries and blend until chopped.

Transfer mixture toa stainless steel saucepan and bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring constantly. (This is where I ran into trouble because my saucepan had a really thin bottom and everything wanted to stick really bad. I was stirring like crazy!) Reduce heat to medium low and boil gently, stirring frequently, for five minutes. Whisk in sugar, dry mustard and allspice. Continue to boil gently over low heat, stirring frequently, until volume is reduced by one third. (The book says it takes about 15 minutes. My 20 year old cheap electric stove begs to differ. Took FOR-EVER!)

Ladle hot mustard into hot jars, leaving 1/4 in headspace. Remove air bubbles and adjust headspace if necessary. Wipe rim, center lids, apply screwbands tightly. 

Place jars in canner, ensuring that they're completely covered w/ water. Bring to a boil and process for ten minutes. Then remove canner lid. Wait five minutes, then remove jars, cool and store. 

Hope someone has better luck w/ this recipe than I did, I think it's cause my stove is pitiful. But, I've tried other mustard recipes from this book and they've turned out pretty good. This is from the Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving. Sorry it took me so long to post, December was a BAD month.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

This is my new FAVORITE snack food. With nutrition information no less! From the American Egg Board, of all places. I like to garnish them with a little paprika, just because it is pretty.

ingredients
6 hard-cooked eggs
3 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
2 tablespoons plain low-fat yogurt
1 teaspoon basil leaves, crushed
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder

preparation
Cut eggs in half lengthwise. Remove yolks and set whites aside. Mash yolks with fork. Stir in remaining ingredients until well blended. Refill whites, using about 1 tablespoon yolk mixture for each egg half. Chill to blend flavors. 

Quick-and-easy method
Cut eggs in half lengthwise. Remove yolks and place in 1-quart plastic food storage bag. Set whites aside. Add remaining ingredients. Press out air. Seal bag. Press and roll bag until yolk mixture is well blended. Push yolk mixture toward bottom corner of bag. Snip off about 1/2 inch of bag corner. 
Squeezing bag gently from the top, fill reserved whites with yolk mixture. Chill to blend flavors. 

Nutrition information per serving of 1/6 recipe: 93 calories, 6 gm total fat, 215 mg cholesterol, 112 mg sodium, 1 gm carbohydrate, 8 gm protein


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

This is June Meyer's authentic Hungarian recipe, and it's good. 

* 1 1/2 quarts of water
* 3 Tbs. flour
* 1 cup sour cream
* 1/2 tsp. of salt
* 1 pound of fresh or frozen pitted sour cherries (Do not use canned)
* 3/4 cup granulated sugar

Into a soup pot containing 1 1/2 quarts of boiling water add fresh or frozen sour cherries and granulated sugar. Stir and cook.
In a separate bowl mix flour, sour cream, salt and beat until smooth.
Add to flour mix, 1 cup of hot cherry sugar mix. Stir vigorously.
Now add the flour, sour cream and hot cherry mix into the pot of hot soup, stir well and simmer for 5 or 6 minutes until it thickens.
Cover the soup and let cool. Keep cover on while it chills in refrigerator and it will not form a thick skin.
Serve very cold.

Note: to make Cherry Soup with Sweet Cream or Meggy Leves Mas Modon Cook a 1 inch stick of cinnamon with the cherries, and substitute sweet cream for the sour cream. Discard cinnamon stick when done cooking soup. Chill as above.


----------



## goat^farmer (Dec 28, 2005)

If you have never had any of these you don't know what your missing.

Cocktail wieners

1 Pack of Little Smokies weenie sausages
1 tbl. spoon of dried minced onion
1 tsp. minced garlic or pinch of garlic powder
1 tsp. of Italian seasoning
1 8oz. jar of grape jelly (NOT JAM or preserves)
1 tbl. spoon of mustard
1/2 cup of catsup
1 small bottle of your favorite BBQ sauce


In a crock pot add your cut up wieners or 
I like to use the "Little Smokies" smoked sausages.
Add 1 table spoon of dried minced onion and 1 teaspoon of minced garlic,
1 teaspoon of Italian seasoning,
8 once jar of grape jelly (not jam or preserves), 1 table spoon of mustard, 
Â½ cup of catsup. Then add your favorite B-B-Q sauce
until you get the right sauce to weenies ratio. Heat on medium to high heat 
until the mixture gets hot (stir occasionally) and then lower the heat to low. 
Simmer for at least 1 hour before serving. 

The longer they simmer the more flavor they absorb.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Apple Berry Salsa


You can serve this w/ graham cracker sticks or vanilla wafers if you prefer.
Chips:
2 Large flour tortillas
Water
Cinnamon and sugar mixture.

Preheat oven to 475Â°F. Brush tortillas w/ water. Dust w/ cinnamon. cut each tortilla into 8 wedges. Bake 5 to 7 minutes to golden brown.

Salsa

2 med Granny Smith apples
1 cup strawberries, hulled and sliced
1 kiwi, peeled and chopped
1 orange
2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 tablespoons apple jelly
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon nutmeg

If you can't get fresh strawberries, frozen will work. Peal, core and chop apples. Mix chopped fruits, zest of orange, juice of orange, sugar, jelly and nutmeg. 

Other jellies can be used. I have used strawberry and peach both before.

I rarely measure the ingredients and just mix them in until I like the balance.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

This mix will keep in the fridge for six weeks....take out what you need as you need it.

Recipes

Six week bran muffin mix

Combine in large bowl:

5 c. Flour
5 tsp. Soda
2 tsp. Salt
2 tsp. Vanilla

Add and mix:

whole box raisin bran cereal
3 c. sugar

in seperate bowl mix:

4 beaten eggs
1 c. oil
2 tsp. Vanilla
1 Qt. Buttermilk

add wet ingredients to dry and mix until moistened. Can be stored in fridge for six weeks, take out and bake only what you can use...do not restir.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Corn Dip

1 (12 oz.) cans of Mexicorn corn, drained

2 small cans of diced green chiles, drained

1 small finely diced onion

2 Jalapeno peppers, seeded and diced (or to taste)

1 cup Sour Cream

1 cup Hellman's Mayonnaise

10 ounces of grated Cheddar Cheese

Mix all ingredients, chill, and serve with chips or crackers.

...............

Mexican Dip......

1 pound bulk Sausage ( I like hot sausage)

1 pound ground beef

1 medium onion, diced

1 teaspoon garlic powder

Dash of Tobasco sauce

2 pounds of Velveeta cheese

1 (10 oz.) can Cream of Mushroom Soup

1 (10 oz.) can of Ro-Tel Tomatoes (tomatoes with chiles)

Brown and drain the sausage, ground beef, and chopped onion. In a large double boiler, melt the cheese and add the other ingredients. Serve warm with Tostados.

-----------

Cheese Meat Dip

1 pound ground beef

2 cans cheese soup

1 (8 oz) jar Pace Picante Sauce

Brown the beef...drain, add both cans of cheese soup and picante sauce. Put in a slow cooker and simmer...stir frequently...serve with tortilla chips.

(You can mix Velveeta and Picante and get a cheese dip but this one has a nice taste to it using the cheese soup.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

We just had some chickens butchered on Tuesday and today I made this:

Chicken Liver Pate

1/2 lb. chicken livers
1/2 onion, chopped
1/2 cup butter, divided
1 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp Italian seasoning
1/4 tsp sage
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp freshly ground pepper

Saute chicken livers and onions in butter, gently, until livers are no 
longer pink inside and onion is soft. Remove from heat and process in 
blender or food processor until smooth. Either add the remaining 
ingredients in the food processor or mix in after processing. Turn into 
serving dish, cover, and chill. Serve with toast, crusty french bread, or 
crackers.

I never knew liver could be so good!


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

Dates
Bacon
Pecans

Take the date - remove the pitor buy pitted dates
Stuf with a pecan
Wrap in half a slice of bacon
Secure with a tooth pick.

Bake at 350 until the bacon is done.

This is always a huge hit at any function I serve them at. Sweet and salty and earthy all at once. YUMMY!


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

Take your favorite brand of kielbasa and cut into bite sized pieces.

Boil in a mixture of your favorite beer and brown sugar. 

Skim off fat if desired.

That is it.

Easy Peasy and oh so yummy.

Again, I always get rave reviews if I bring this to a party. Folks cannot believe that it only has the three ingredients.

For twist I sometimes use the hillshire farms little smokies and use a dark beer like guiness or some other porter or stout.


----------



## Nana B (Feb 3, 2008)

This is a recipe that someone brought to work the other day and my boss thought it was the best. They had it inside of french bread and then sliced but I'm sure you could do it just as a dip with chips, crackers etc. 

1 small package of chopped frozen spinach thawed. (squeeze out all of the liquid)
1 pack of cream cheese (warmed up to where it is soft)
1 16oz container of sour cream
1 pack of dry onion soup mix
A sprinkle of garlic powder

Mix well and let sit in frig for awhile

This was served cold


----------



## Sparkey (Oct 23, 2004)

Attention !!!! 

Avoid this recipe at all costs !! They are more addictive than any drug !

"No one can eat just one "


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Another Jalapeno Popper:

Cut 20 or more peppers in half from tip to cap. Clean out seeds and membrane if desired. Fill each half with plain cream cheese (will need one full block, plus). Cut 1 pound of bacon in thirds. Wrap each pepper with 1/3 slice bacon. May need to stick a toothpick in them. Thin bacon slices stay on the peppers the best.

Bake on rack 375 deg. 20-25 min. Turn broiler on and watch closely for a few moments if not crisp enough for you. Good served immediately or room temp.
They can be frozen after assembly, before cooking if desired.

I've never had leftovers of this!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Apple Dip

This is so good. I used 1/3 less fat cream cheese. It tastes just like caramel after is sets a bit. 

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Apple-Dip/Detail.aspx


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I'm not sure where on the internet I found this, so I apologize now if this is your recipe and I'm not giving you credit.

There are many variations in granola bars, and I wanted one WITHOUT marshmallows. So happy I found this one. Feel free to substitute. This could probably be gluten free with a little experimenting. The homemade applesauce does the trick! No individual granola bar wrapper to deal with.

Back to School Granola Bars

2 c rolled oats
1/2 c packed brown sugar
1/2 c wheat germ (I sub w/1/2 sunflower seeds & 1/2 flax seed meal)
1 t cinnamon
1 c flour (I use 1/2 white & 1/2 whole wheat)
1/2 c raisins (we like Craisins or mini-choc chips)
1/2 t salt
1/2 c honey
1 beaten egg
1/4 c oil (I use sunflower. It's a light oil, very little taste)
2 t vanilla
1/2 c applesauce

Grease 9x13 pan. Preheat oven 350F. In large bowl mix all dry ingredients. Make a well in the center and add remaining ingredients. Mix well, pat flat into pan. Bake 20-25 min until edges brown. Cool couple minutes, cut into bars while still warm. Store in airtight container.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Anyone ever had those bacon-wrapped water chestnuts?


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

dragonchick said:


> Really quick and easy salsa
> 
> 1 can petite diced tomatoes
> 1/2 cup finely chopped fresh cilantro
> ...


Thank you this is simple and very tasty I used a metal bowl it stained the bowl good tip:icecream:


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

This makes a big batch, but it is sooooo good. It makes a good Christmas gift along with some Doritos.

1 seedless cucumber, finely diced
1 - 2 firm mangos, diced
2 lbs. Roma tomatoes, diced
2 cans mild Rotel tomatoes
1 Jalapeno Pepper, seeded & diced
1 bunch cilantro, finely chopped
8 oz. zesty Italian dressing
1 can great Nothern beans
1 can black beans
1 can navy beans
1 can black-eyed peas
1 can pinto beans
2 cans white shoepeg corn
Juice from 4 limes
2 Tbsp. sugar

Open all beans & corn, drain and rinse. Put drained beans & corn in large bowl
Add all other ingredinets and stir well. Refrigerate.


----------



## nu2solar (Apr 20, 2008)

Buffalo Chicken and Blue Cheese Dip

3-4 boneless skinless chicken breasts 
16 ounces cream cheese ( light is fine, but not fat free) 
1 (12 ounce) bottle blue cheese dressing 
1/2-3/4 cup hot sauce 
8 ounces sharp cheddar cheese 

Boil chicken until no longer pink. Shred it and put into a baking dish. Pour hot sauce over the chicken. Soften the cream cheese and add blue cheese and mix then pour over chicken. Add in the shredded cheddar cheese. Bake in a 350 oven for about 30 minutes until bubbly. Serve with tortilla chips.


----------



## nu2solar (Apr 20, 2008)

Spinach Roll Ups

2 (10 ounce) packages frozen spinach, thawed and drained 
1 (1 ounce) package ranch dressing mix 
1 cup mayonnaise 
1 cup sour cream 
1/2 cup bacon bits 
chopped onion 
1 (10 count) packages 10-inch flour tortillas 

In medium mixing bowl, combine spinach, ranch mix, mayonnaise, sour cream, bacon bits and onion.
Spread the mixture onto each tortilla and roll it up.
Refrigerate the rolled tortillas till ready to serve.
Slice each roll into 1-inch servings, no more than 3 hours before serving.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Not entering a recipe just letting you all know how much I have enjoyed the recipes you post. My DH is also greatful.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

oh. my. word. good

*Mexican Street Corn Dip*
cookingandbeer.com

*Ingredients*
8 ounces, weight Cream Cheese, Softened To Room Temperature
1/4 cup Sour Cream
3 Tablespoons Mayonnaise
1 teaspoon Ground Cumin
1/2 teaspoons Chili Powder (plus Extra For Garnish)
Salt And Black Pepper
2 Tablespoons Unsalted Butter
3 cups Corn Kernels, Either Cut From The Cob Or Thawed Frozen
1 Jalapeno Pepper, Seeds And Stem Removed, Finely Chopped
2 Tablespoons Fresh Cilantro, Chopped, Plus Extra For Garnish
2 Tablespoons Sliced Green Onions, Plus Extra For Garnish
1/4 cups Cotija Cheese (plus Extra For Garnish)
Tortilla Chips For Serving


*Preparation*
Into a large mixing bowl, add the cream cheese, sour cream, mayo, cumin, chili powder and a dash of salt and black pepper to taste. Mix until smooth and creamy. Set aside.

Add the butter into a large skillet and melt over medium heat. Add the corn kernels and jalapeno. Cook for 7-8 minutes. Remove from heat and transfer to the bowl with cream cheese mixture. To the bowl, also add the cilantro, green onions and cotija cheese. Mix thoroughly.

Pour the dip into a serving bowl and garnish with additional chili powder, cilantro, green onions and cotija cheese. 

Double the recipe - you will wish you had if you don't....


----------



## Alexx05 (Jun 22, 2020)

Topaz Farm said:


> Mushroom stuffed mushrooms
> 
> 3 dozen medium size mushrooms
> 1/4 cup butter
> ...


Can I use Oyster Mushrooms for this recipe?


----------

